# just a little question



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

hey guys i was wondering.. i am thinking about buying a dozen conibears and i was wondering if 160 would be to big for mink?? i want 160 because i will try and trap ***** also..another question.. would a 160 be way to small for beaver??

thanks guys


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm not sure about 160s for mink. Not my specialty as they're illegal on land here. But they're not strong enough for beaver. If you don't want to buy 330s try snares. They can be set in the same places as conibears and then some, and they're really cheap. :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A 160 is not great for mink but will work if you put in cross wire. I also agree that they are a little small for beaver.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks guys mabye i will just buy 6 110s cuz there cheap and a dozen 160s for ****..i live in sd i im pretty sure their legal for land use. i also need to know what a good lure and bait is good for ****,fox, and coyote. thanks guys keep replying


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Get ahold of Scott at Northwest predator Control he can hook you up with the best lures out there for a great price. I have used nothing but his products for the last four years and continue to have great success.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

how could i get ahold of him?


----------

